
Exporting e-waste to poor countries is big business. - newacc
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/news/world/europe/Big-biz-in-Europe-Exporting-e-waste-to-poor-countries/articleshow/5063513.cms
======
mahmud
Environmental Imperialism.

[http://www.google.com/search?q=Somalia+AND+(waste+OR+dump+OR...](http://www.google.com/search?q=Somalia+AND+\(waste+OR+dump+OR+toxic+OR+nuclear\))

